
The First Six Books of the Elements of Euclid (1847) - Hooke
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-first-six-books-of-the-elements-of-euclid-1847
======
jacobolus
Byrne’s book is lovely and wonderful, I highly recommend the modern reprint:
[http://amzn.com/3836544717](http://amzn.com/3836544717)

But it only covers the first part of Euclid’s Elements, and even in the first
6 books the original text and drawings can also be helpful. I recommend this
Green Lion Press edition to anyone looking to study from Euclid –
[http://amzn.com/1888009187](http://amzn.com/1888009187) – which is an
amazingly well printed and constructed book, an incredible bargain for the
price.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Communicates effectively by incorporating the actual physical shapes and lines
within the text in different colors, rather than assigning letters to each
element.

------
mturmon
Don't miss proposition 47 (XLVII), the Pythagorean theorem.

------
Syssiphus
I have the Taschen Books version. Super beautiful book.

